# Thick umbilical cord



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

My doe that kidded yesterday has a kid with a really thick umbilical cord that doesn’t seem to be drying up like it should. We tied off the cord, trimmed it a little, then dipped in iodine. I dipped in iodine again this morning because it still felt damp. Is there anything else I should do to help it dry up? I am worried about joint ill.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I took pics of it. It doesn't seem to bother her, I've just never had one with a cord this thick.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep Dipping until its dry all the way. I have had a few like this before. I never tied them..just kept dipping a few times a day until.they died up


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Ok thanks, I’ll do that. Did you just use iodine or did you add anything to it to help encourage drying like rubbing alcohol?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used iodine


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had some like that, crazy isn't it? We had one back in January that was so thick and strong I had to tie it off and cut with scissors because I couldn't break it with my fingernails. 
I would definitely dip and/or spray it until it's dry. We usually use iodine but had some umbilical infections early this year (a first) and I think it was from damp weather/kids cords getting wet when we'd let them outside to play (wet grass). So we switched to Triodine. Used that on the May kids and it really dried them up fast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’ll have to look for the Triodine. It was more dry this morning, and I’ve been dipping it more. Fortunately it’s been pretty dry so hopefully no joint ill.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use vetricyn 7 - that stuff really dries up the cords. However it leaves their bellies orange for quite a while :neat:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I read research that thick umbilical cords are caused by a mineral deficiency (I forgot which one....selenium, maybe?), not that that helps you dry it up right now. I use iodine and if it stays moist (I HATE that word, lol) I use Wonder dust to really dry it. But, I've never had one that thick.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m heading to TSC shortly, I’ll check out those products mentioned. It’s drying, but slowly. The doeling is acting perfectly fine though, bouncing around.

I know selenium deficiency causes thickened amniotic sacs, but I hadn’t heard about umbilical cords. The four others had normal cords, though two had ones that broke really close to their bodies so maybe those were thick as well. Our girls get BoSe twice a year. Once before breeding and the second 3 weeks before kidding. I don’t know what the sacs looked like as she surprised us with them and they were all up and mostly cleaned off when we found them at 6 am. We also leave out free choice minerals and do copper boluses as needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NDinKY said:


> I know selenium deficiency causes thickened amniotic sacs, but I hadn't heard about umbilical cords.


 You are correct, it does not.

Huge umbilical cords means the kid had very good life source and fed very well from within. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> You are correct, it does not.
> 
> Huge umbilical cords means the kid had very good life source and fed very well from within. Sometimes it happens.


Good thing for this little one then. She's the smallest of the 5.

I picked up the triodine today, will hopefully help dry more quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have the top area of the umbilical cord tied and the bottom area, snip the bottom area tie off there, sometimes they hold in liquid making it harder to dry up. The higher tie is what has to be left intact. Don't cut too high though.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If you have the top area of the umbilical cord tied and the bottom area, snip the bottom area tie off there, sometimes they hold in liquid making it harder to dry up. The higher tie is what has to be left intact. Don't cut too high though.


There is no bottom tie, only the one at the top. The bottom is open, but more shriveled than the mid part. Should I snip it shorter?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it looked like it was tied there. ops2:


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Here's an updated picture from today. I've actually emailed my vet with the photo in case she needs to be seen. It's dry but so heavy looking, I'm worried about it causing an umbilical herniation. I'll update with what my vet says.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow.

Yes, let us know.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Took her to the vet this morning. He didn’t think it looked infected or anything. The top part above where I had tied was getting a little raw. He clamped above where I had tied off then cut everything off below the clamp, then sprayed with alushield. It oozed a little bit but he said it should dry and heal right up. He doesn’t think she’s herniating, but if it’s not healing up in two weeks he’ll put a stitch or two in there. He also gave her an antibiotic shot as prophylaxis. 

I forgot to get pics, I’ll get some later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, glad the vet seen the kid.


----------

